# 146.5 or 156.6 Acres for sale Leon county



## surfcowboy

Hello all.

I have put my property on the market.

The opportunity to own such a unique property doesn't come around often. This magnificent hunting property is located just east of Centerville, Tx. The property consists of 146.5acres of recreational Whitetail & pig hunting land. My passion for whitetail hunting led me to purchase the property in 2010. The property has been under wildlife exemption since 2011 Property Taxes were $158. The property is 85-90% wooded. There are multiple clearing throughout the property which consists of 4.4ac, 3.74ac, 2ac, .66ac, .49ac, .46ac and many smaller areas for bow hunting. There is power on the property on the north corner with a small .75 to 1 ac area that could be used for a camp or to build a place on. I've put a lot of effort into enhancing the hardwood habitat, improving hunting areas, opening up the land, and removing undesirable genes. With all of the hard work he increased the quality of bucks. I've has filmed whitetail bucks that would score in the 120-140+ inch class bucks. The property has a large number of wild pigs with some monster pigs mixed in, as well ducks that visit the creek. There is a great area that would make a great lake or private duck hunting area for all the duck hunters out there. Many access roads and trails throughout the property which allows access to almost every part of the property. The property has two deeded private road easements which allows you to enter from the north end or the south side of the property. Majority of the property is located in a 100 year flood plain. There is a small area that is not. Which is on the north side were the power pole is located. This would make a great place for a camp or cabin. All roads and access trails are in red.

I have an additional 10ac I might consider selling that over looks the property from the hill side. I had home site pad,, and road done in the spring. Along with a bunch of brush clearing.

146.5AC - $535,000 was $550,000
156.5AC - $635,000


----------



## surfcowboy

Still available. if you have any questions feel free to contact me. here was a recent photo of the big 8 out of velvet.


----------



## Cd12489

Good luck I see you posting on all the sites I visit. Great looking property


----------



## Cd12489

I noticed you mentioned waterfowl What kind of waterfowl you see in that area? And the abundance? I mainly hunt the coastal prarie


----------



## surfcowboy

Cd12489 said:


> I noticed you mentioned waterfowl What kind of waterfowl you see in that area? And the abundance? I mainly hunt the coastal prarie


 lots of woody's. when or if we get a lot of rain to put water on the northern part. I've seen teal and mallards and i'm sure a lot of others. I don't hunt waterfowl these are the ones i know.


----------



## atecpartsall

Nice 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

